# from room to living room



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

So in a couple of months, I'm going to have surgery on my foot, and be confined to the downstairs in the living room....it's always noisy down there but I need to be able to clean Lestibournes' wheel and clean his cage. Will it be too rough on my baby if I bring his cage downstairs and place it in a darker corner? It still will be loud, as I have two dogs and a new puppy. My brother and dad not only don't know how to take care of a hedgehog, but are not willing to scrub the poop off his wheel and change the bedding. Help!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't suppose there is a room downstairs that is out of the way of normal household traffic that would be a little quieter?

Honestly though, you're going to need to have a conversation with your family about the situation. He may ultimately be your responsibility, but Lestibournes is a part of the family too. It's going to be difficult for you to do all the necessary work to care for him while you recover, so it would be best if your family could pitch in. Wheel scrubbing is only a couple minutes out of each day and changing food, water, and bedding is a no brainer. Maybe take a night to show them that doing the basic stuff like that isn't an end of the world situation and would make your recovery a little less stressful.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

If I were you I would talk to your brother and dad. I thought about setting Erin up in our living room but my boyfriend likes to play his xbox too loud and didn't think it would be fair on her. Your hedgehog may get too stressed by the noise (and the new dog smells) and get sick. He also may not but you can never tell.

Is your brother younger? Could you maybe try and bribe him by paying him money to do it? How long will you be off your feet? He will only need his cage cleaning once a week, but you will have to think about who will feed him every day as well.


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

My dad says he would be willing to help. I have no idea how long the recovery time is, I'll have to ask my next doctor appointment. My brother is just a lazy person. I am too, but I stepped it up and took on more responsibility when I got Lestibournes. Unfortunately, I don't have a separate room I could put him in. I only have that darker corner between the wall and the couch. My dad says he will try his best to keep the noise level down, but we can't exactly avoid the barking dogs. As for the smell of the dogs, well, Lestibournes has been introduced to all three of them. All except my chihuahua are good with him and give him space. And my chihuahua only bugs him when he is out running around as I haven't gotten a play pen for Lestibournes yet. I don't want him to get sick!


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

The only thing I can do to make it darker for him is put a small washcloth over the opening of his little cardboard box that he sleeps in....and I'm not sure if that is safe or not?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Remember, he still needs light during the day. Hedgies need a steady light dark cycle to simulate night and day to avoid hibernation. They sleep during the day, so light during the day is necessary and they need dark at night while they are awake.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just fyi, I have my hedgehogs in the living room, with a gaming console or tv going, five dogs including one puppy and three people living in the house. Mine have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just don't want my hedgie getting sick. My dad has a really loud voice, my dogs are often parking or playing with squeaky toys. We are often watching TV and movies. I'm just being over worried. :/


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

He'll probably be fine. Mine is in the living room also. We don't currently have other pets or children, but most of our time is spent in the living room where we play on our computers and watch tv. Nico is generally totally zonked out so it's kind of a non issue.


----------

